# recent portofino visibility?



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

thinking about doing a night dive at portofino this weekend. we've had some crazy weather. has the water cleared up at all? anyone been to portofino lately?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm gonna say no visibility at all. Close in. Now off shore a little ways may be a different story.
I hasn't quit raining. A lot of water In The creeks and rivers. 
I was nasty brown lake water In Orange beach a few days ago. And I think it rained down that way all day.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

gotcha. since the torrential downpour, we haven't gotten a whole lot of rain in Mobile. thanks


----------

